# Connecting My PS3 to my HDTV using a HDMI Cable



## RemRod (Nov 12, 2005)

I just bought a Sony 40" Bravia 1080P TV and wanted to connect my PS3 to it using an HDMI cable which is also rated for 1080P but I can only get it set up for 1080I. 

The PS3 gives me the option for 1080P but it will not accept it as a resolution.

Am I doing something wrong or maybe not doing something right?

Thanks in advance for your welcome. I love this forum because I get a lot of answers to difficult questions.

-Chris


----------

